# Advice On Employers Decision On Work Life Balance Request



## Aoileen (20 Sep 2008)

The company I work for state they promote Work Life Balance.

Had Staff Liasion meeting recently and put in request to compress my hours.  Work plan was to start a half hour early (9.00), take half hour for lunch (1.00 - 1.30) and then leave an hour earlier (4.00).  I would still be working same amount of hours just compressing them.

Staff Liasion advised me that the Board of Management would have to discuss my request.  After the BOM meeting a representitive met with me.  I was informed that they would allow me start at 10.00 and finish at 4.00 but for the previllage I would be docked a days pay!

I explained that this was not Work Life Balance but a pay cut and I had not requested to reduce my hours.  When I asked what the reason was I was told that it was what the BOM had decided.  I queried this as it was not a valid reason and got no response.  I was basically told to take it or leave it 

Have worked with company for over 4 years and am well and truely gutted 

Can anyone let me know what my rights are and advise me on what I should do now?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Sep 2008)

Are you a member of a trade union?  Have they agreed that they will cut your workload appropriately to suit the shorter working hours if you were to accept their _kind_ offer?


----------



## Aoileen (20 Sep 2008)

No, I'm not a trade union member and they didn't discuss anything at all about their kind offer.......it was a take it or leave it!


----------



## rmelly (20 Sep 2008)

What does your contract (assuming you have one) say about your start time, end time and lunch breaks - this determines your rights.


----------



## Aoileen (20 Sep 2008)

All staff contracts are out of date.  The BOM are supposed to be updating them for the last 2 years.  They have told us that even though contracts are out of date they will allow current employment law updates and amendments stand.  They stated this as if they were doing us a favour!  Our BOM are voluntary which is where most of the problems come from.  Nobody on BOM has any background or experience on employment law......


----------



## rmelly (20 Sep 2008)

In my experience employers saying they 'promote Work Life Balance' is a platitude. Ultimately it is your employers decision, and whatever stands in your previous contract is applicable unless it has subsequently been overridden by company policy with appropriate agreement of concerned parties etc etc.


----------



## Aoileen (20 Sep 2008)

My company are government funded and had to sign up to an action plan stating they would promote work life balance in order for pay increases, benchmarking etc to be sanctioned.  They did this 3 years ago.

2 other members of staff have applied for their hours to change under work life balance recently and both requests were granted.  One member requested a 4 day week and another requested a 3 day week with obviously a pro rata salary.

When I put my request in for compressed hours I did state that if I couldn't be facillitated permanently with this I would be open to discussing 2 to 3 days a week.  I also mentioned the option of discussing my hours on a week to week basis if the BOM were concerned about cover for the office when staff were on leave etc.

Although I don't need to give a reason to request hour changes under work life balance I did give one.  I moved home 10 months ago and now have a 2.5 hour each way commute every day.


----------



## PM1234 (20 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> In my experience employers saying they 'promote Work Life Balance' is a platitude. Ultimately it is your employers decision, and whatever stands in your previous contract is applicable unless it has subsequently been overridden by company policy with appropriate agreement of concerned parties etc etc.



I agree with this. It depends on the particular job you are doing, if you're working as part of a team etc. 

I've experienced working with people who worked similar hours to the hours you requested. It ultimately led to resentment amongst colleagues who felt they were losing out at the cost of the person starting and leaving early. It came to a point where everyone wanted the same hours which was infeasible.


----------



## micmclo (21 Sep 2008)

Your request is entirely different to the other people who got 3 and 4 day weeks.

You're asking to change working hours but are you part of a team? Your teammates will be there every day after you leave at 4pm. I know you are making the time back but it's going cause resentment for sure.

It'll be guranteed the other employees will look for the same. Some had to collect children from school or go play sports or even "beat the traffic".
And there will be nobody to cover after 4pm.

Do you ever stay late or work overtime? Like if your boss needed people to stay until 6pm or 7pm, your teammates will be doing this but you'll be exempt always.

Your 2.5 hour commute is irelevant, that was your or your families decision. Do people who have long commutes get preference or people who live beside work? Hardly fair.

My post seems harsh but not meant to me, I think you made a fair request but the BOM have every right to reject it. And I don't think they'll ever accept it. 
The "pay cut" is to stop you following this up.


----------



## Aoileen (21 Sep 2008)

In reply to Micmclo:

Office has a staff of 5 and I have discussed this with all other staff.

If I did go with the BOM option it would mean I would be gone from the office _every_ day at 4.00pm as they said this option would be set in stone.  They obviously don't have an issue with cover for the office from 4-5 which I did think would be the dealbreaker when I put my submission to them.

I am always the first to stay late if needs be and nothing about this would change if my request was granted.  I stressed this in my submission and did state that if they granted my request I would want to do it on a trial basis at first to make sure it fitted in with everyone in the office and that no upsets would arise.  I stressed that it had to be workable to both the office and myself and we should review it after a few weeks.

I did also request that if I couldn't be facillitated every day would there be a possibility I could compress my hours on either 1 2 or 3 days of the working week instead..........


----------



## PM1234 (21 Sep 2008)

> Office has a staff of 5 and I have discussed this with all other staff.


To be honest if people did have an issue with this, if approached directly from a member of their small team, it put them in a difficult position to say otherwise.


> They obviously don't have an issue with cover for the office from 4-5 which I did think would be the dealbreaker when I put my submission to them.


The BOM does not have an issue with it as they will not be paying you for a full working week.


> I stressed that it had to be workable to both the office and myself and we should review it after a few weeks.


When something has already been implemented, it is very difficult to go back.


> did also request that if I couldn't be facillitated every day would there be a possibility I could compress my hours on either 1 2 or 3 days of the working week instead..........


Again it is difficult to ask someone to stay 'late' when their hours have already been reduced as inevitably people will have made plans based on their working hours and cannot always stay 'late' when requested. 
Again they have offered to pay you pro-rata to facilitate this. 

Like Micmclo I don't mean to sound harsh writing this. But unfortunately in a previous role, I experienced working with colleagues who had much the same set up as you are requesting. It led to a huge amount of resentment. The main argument being that if somebody chooses to live a sizeable distance from their workplace for whatever reason (lower rent/mortgage/personal reasons) that is their decision and shouldn't impact on their working week or indeed the working week of their colleagues.


----------



## Aoileen (21 Sep 2008)

_To be honest if people did have an issue with this, if approached directly from a member of their small team, it put them in a difficult position to say otherwise._

We sat down at a team meeting and all staff discussed what they wanted to request under work life balance.  It was an open discussion with opinions aired and nobody was put in a difficult position............your post made me sound like a bully!

_Again it is difficult to ask someone to stay 'late' when their hours have already been reduced _

I don't want my hours reduced so this situation is irrelevant.  

_as inevitably people will have made plans based on their working hours and cannot always stay 'late' when requested. _

This is the case for all staff members, regardless of compressed hours or not.

I understand the points raised form all posts but the issue I still have is the fact I wasn't given a reason why my submission was rejected........ am I not entitled to one?


----------



## micmclo (21 Sep 2008)

Aoileen said:


> I understand the points raised form all posts but the issue I still have is the fact I wasn't given a reason why my submission was rejected........ am I not entitled to one?



Maybe you are but first you need to come with a better reason than this:
_ I moved home 10 months ago and now have a 2.5 hour each way commute every day._

Not your employers or your teammates problem. 

It's impossible to post on this thread without sounding harsh 
The last paragraph of PM1234's post explains the reasons better than I can.


----------



## rmelly (21 Sep 2008)

Aoileen said:


> I understand the points raised form all posts but the issue I still have is the fact I wasn't given a reason why my submission was rejected........ am I not entitled to one?


 
Ask HR? Submit an FOI request (if applicable)?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Sep 2008)

Aoileen said:


> I was informed that they would allow me start at 10.00 and finish at 4.00 but for the previllage I would be docked a days pay!
> 
> I explained that this was not Work Life Balance but a pay cut


A pay cut in respect of a cut of hours in the case of the management's proposal?

What specifically does the company's "work life balance" policy entail? Does it have specific targets or stipulations? I would be surprised if it had. I too would imagine that a lot of this stuff often consists of vague platitudes.


----------



## tyrekicker (23 Sep 2008)

The rejection could be related to _trust_. 

Does your management believe you would show up the half hour early?
Do they beleive you would limit your lunch to 30 mins?

I'm not questioning your integrity, but there must be some reason why they're reluctant to tell you why your request was denied.


----------



## Aoileen (26 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the replies both positive and negative!

I have put in a written request to the BOM asking why they made this decision and on what facts it was based on.

I am entitled to appeal the decision but until I know what I am appealing against I will be unable to do so.

I'll let ye know the outcome.........


----------



## siobhcc (28 Sep 2008)

Aoileen,

I think your employers are being quite unfair! I asked my boss if I could do something similar last year, work from 8-4:30 (used to be 8:30-5 but I was always in at about 8 to beat traffic anyway) and he agreed. I also have a commute every day though not as long as yours.
I have no problem staying late if I have to and will come in extra early if I am busy eg Friday I came in at 7 as a colleague was on holidays and I had to do some of her work.
I dont abuse it, it works for me and at a company meeting a few months ago it was commented that it works for the company as well, I answer the phone if it rings before the receptionist comes in at nine amongst other things that arent necessarily my job so I have no problem at leaving at my finish time!
Good Luck


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2008)

siobhcc said:


> I think your employees are being quite unfair!


Why? And I don't think that the original poster is an employer.


----------



## siobhcc (29 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why? And I don't think that the original poster is an employer.


 
Apologies- I had a typo in my reply which I have now rectified


----------



## Aoileen (25 Oct 2008)

Once a


----------



## Aoileen (25 Oct 2008)

Once again thanks for the replies and here is an update on the situation:

My BOM met with me yesterday after their monthly meeting and informed me that they had reconsidered my submission and had agreed to allow me work the hours requested.  It will be on a trial basis (which I originally suggested) and will be reviewed in 2 months.  They gave me no explanation as to why they originally refused me, or why they changed their minds............am a bit baffled..........but happy!


----------

